# What kind of oil do you use in your turbo diesel?



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Morning again gang,

Thinking over the weekend I wondered what kind of oil to use in Jessica when she needs a top up. I rang Marquis and service told me Fiat only recommend Selenia Turbo Diesel oil to be used in their engines. I've never heard of this oil before (but then again I've never owned a turbo before) anyone else heard of it and is it easily available? If you don't use this oil what oil do YOU use and why, Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Our local ambulance service does ours (being a bit experienced having about a 100 or so Fiats) and they use a semi synthetic, cant remember what make but it wasnt the one you mention.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

On the way back from France I bought 8 litres (a 5 litre container with a free 3 litre container) for under 6 Euros at Carrefour. My French is limited but there were many types of oil for different vehicles and this was specifically for turbo diesel vehicles. The wording said somthing about extremes of temperature. I also used to have a Renault Scenic which was traded in, serviced by the new garage which had taken it in part ex., one of their mechanics took it down the M5 for about 20 miles and the engine blew up. They had put in the standard oil they used for their petrol vehicles.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I use Castrol Magnatec for diesels. I'ts a good grade semi-synthetic, and easy to come by (often get special deal on it as well).
I've used Castrol oils since my first vehicle. They are one of the few Oil manufacturing specialists, and can't afford to market poor quality oils.

If you have an older M/H that has been using a mineral oil fo some years, it will need a good flushing out before filling with a semi or full synthetic oil, and preferably a new filter and oil change after a few thousand miles, as a modern detergent oil will shift a lot of muck at the start.

I generally change my oil and filter midway between service intervals for my own peace of mind (it's not an expensive job).


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. *FL Selenia *is an Italian firm (would you believe), I can't say that I have seen it in this country.
Cheers Sid


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

HiJeffus

Selenia is effectively Fiat's "own brand". 

My recommendation would be to use as good a quality semi or fully synthetic oil as is available or you feel you can afford. 

Whatever you cut cost on don't do it with your lubricant.

The turbo has a plain bearing on its main shaft, this spins in excess of 100,000 rpm the only thing that stops this from seizing or overheating is your choice of oil, (some more advanced units do use ball bearings and water cooling). This is as well as lubricating etc. the rest of your hard working engine.

John.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

I used Millers XFE 10/40 SemiSynthetic last time I changed my oil, although think next time I will use Castrol Magnetec 10/40 for Diesels.

Any Branded oil meeting spec API A3/B3, Semi Synthetic is OK for Fiat Turbo Diesels, but as usual best to stick to well known brands as they tend to formulated without cutting corners and better quality contol exists. However some own brands are identical to the biggest and best known manufactures, just repackaged and sold at a much lower price. The probem being how to find out who's is what. For example Ford Motor oil is manufacted by a very large oil company to a very tight specification and is an excellant oil if not one of the best at very low prices. Sadly they do not produce a Semi 10/40 for diesels. 

The most important thing is to change your oil frequently, a lot more often than in the service schedule, and the oil filter at the same time.
My recommendation is to change your oil twice as often as recommended and time it so that your vehicle is stored for any prolonged period with fresh oil in the engine. 

Oil Filters are another issue all together and interesting variations do exist between manufactures. I stick to Purflux as not to invalidate any warranty on the engine. Purflux filters are hard to get at a reasonable price so I just cough up and pay the Fiat Dealer. I might try the Peugot dealer next time and see if they are any cheaper.

When topping up use the same make of oil as already in the engine if possible.

Right! thats me halfpennies worth so will go back to sleep now zzzzzzzzzz.
Jon.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I have a Fiat Ducato 1.9TD in my Royale, it has now clocked 115000 miles of which I have done 50,000 in the past 5 years. Since I bought it I have changed the oil and filter every 5000 miles (even though Fiat suggest you change the filter at every other oil change) I generally use the semi synthetic oil for turbo diesels obtainable in Wilkinsons for about £8 or 9 and Halfords Filters. I have also used the Castrol CXD if I see it on special offer in the Carrefours when I am on the continent. No trouble so far (touch wood).
Phil.


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

For all diesels whether turbo or not i always use the Magnatec 15/40.

no matter what the price,the engine is something you can not afford to cut corners on.

brez


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Brezcraft,

Castrol GTD diesel 15/40 (ACEA B2) is, as far as I know, a conventional enhanced mineral base oil and not a semi-synthetic suitable for Turbo diesels.

Do you mean GTD Magnetec 10/40 (ACEA B3) which is a semi-synthetic suitable for Turbo diesels?

Jon


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeffus, not that easy!

I would always use Millers XFE, but only after it has run in for at least 8000 miles. I contacted Miller's on this when I bought my 405 TD and that was the advice they gave me. Most of the semi synthetic oils are so efficient that they would increase the running in period and you may even think you are using too much oil. Stick with the Fiat stuff for the moment at least.

I always use Millers diesel additive, it gives a bit more lubricant to the injection pump. Since they have altered the additives in diesel fuel, in particular the sulphur content the pumps do not get such good lubrication.
Also it increases the Ron factor and makes the engine run more smoothly and quieter.

We had a lot of discussion on various Land Rover forums about this and all who used Millers products seemed to think they were very good and noticed the difference, not so with other brands. I think you will also find that 'Honest John' in the Daily Telegraph also recommends it.

I am sure someone will now say they have contrary experience, but after some ten years I always use it.

Worth contacting Millers and asking them.

All the best,

John 8)


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I'm running a Peugeot 1.9 Turbo Diesel.

It;s midway between services (5000 since last service), and thought I would do the Oil & Filter change now.

Castrol Magnatec GTD - £17.99 for a 4.5l can.

Oil Filter from Peugeot main dealer - £9.26

Washer for Drain Plug - £0.82 (bit pricey that)

Not all the world for peace of mind!

New engines these days don't require the bedding as was previously required (Remember proudly displaying the "Running In - Please Pass" sticker in the rear window of your new car??), and are routinely filled from new with semi-synthetic oils.

Formulations do probably vary though, so I generally dump what is in the engine after the first free service on a new vehicle, and fill it with my preferred oil, then top up with same.
I also generally supply my own oil at service time. I know they could use their own bulk oil and keep what I supply, but you have to have a little trust!
Should be OK to mix different oils as long as they are the same type and standard (although I prefer not to), but Never mix Semi-Synthetic; Mineral or Full-Synthectic in any combination.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Morning All,

VW still recommend taking it easy on new engines and so do many other experts. I know todays manufacturing tolerances are different but I would always gently run my engines in, it can do no harm.

Many of the the initial oils put into new engines are not of the semi or full synthetic type to allow the last bit of 'bedding in', see my comment from Millers above.

I do have an aquaitance who ran his new TD without running it in and managed to wreck the engine in three thousand miles!

I would just urge caution it can do harm, do not allow engine to labour or rev too highly or stay at a constant speed for too long for the first few thousand miles. These guards can do no harm, why risk it?

It definitely helps to change the oil more frequently and to use the manufacturers oil filters. Some filters have anti drain valves and other things in them which third party filters do not.

Also remember with TDs if you have just fininshed a long fast or tough run allow to idle for about fifiteen seconds before switching off engine, this stops the oil going 'hard' on the turbo bearings.

Hope this helps!

John 8)


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

I get Selenia turbo diesel oil from local fiat dealer. Its a bit pricey but on the assumption that the manufacturer knows what they are doing I followed their recommendation. Or are they just trying to make us buy their own brand?

Take it easy

Keith


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Oil? You mean I am supposed to put OIL in it??? 8O 

Don't they do that when it has it's annual service?

Gill
PS you should realise that women's vehicles have special features, never need oil, tyres are always right pressure 'cos you never check them .......


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

freespirit.

I believe they are just promoting FL Selenia oils as they have a commercial tie up with each other. FL Selenia is Europes largest independant oil producer and do produce very good quality oils but that is not to say they are better tah others available. 
One has to ask why do not all FIAT dealers refill with Selenia and presumably FIAT have approved them using alternative brands. My local Fiat Dealer uses Havoline which they consider better for extended drain intervals. 
I personally would rather go for an oil half the price of Selenia and change twice as often. The gains from doing so far outway possible advantage of using Selenia if there actually is any advantage.
But having said that, a lot of oil choice really does come down to your own confidence and peace of mind. Also if you have clocked up a repectable mileage using the same brand then I would not change to another brand. I like to convince myself an engine wears in to the charateristics of a partiular oil and any slight change will be detrimental.

All anyone can really say with confidence is using the wrong spec oil, or not changing when suggested in the service schedule is not a good idea.
Jon.


----------

